# Two Photos



## WechtleinUns (Sep 24, 2013)

These are two photographs that I took around November of last year. Both places are of areas close to my house, so if you ever find them, feel free to drop in for a chat. 

*Hidalgo Ave*







*Landlocked*






There's also a third photo, which is a self portrait. But let's be honest: Nobody wants to see *that*.


----------



## Whisper (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you scan these from a photo? The reason I ask is that the limbs on the far left of the first one look odd.

I like the first one a lot, but a small crop could help it. It you had croped it about a half inch from the bottom (taking out that hollow pole) and croped out the half plate, it might improve the compistion. 

Did you have a goal with the second one?


----------



## escorial (Sep 24, 2013)

love the first one..could be an album cover,book cover..ect.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice.  I especially like the first one.


----------



## PiP (Sep 24, 2013)

escorial said:


> love the first one..could be an album cover,book cover..ect.



I was thinking exactly the same thing!

Great photos, WechtleinUns


----------



## John_O (Sep 24, 2013)

I like the first one. But the background far left is blown out, bad! Framing the image so the far left would have been about at the building line you have solved that plus would have brough more of the plate far right into view. Or just crop along the building will do away with the blown out section.

Did you do any post processing in #2? Looks over sharpened.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Sep 24, 2013)

Both photos were taken with a Nikon Digital Camera, uploaded to my computer and edited with Gimp. Also, yes, I did some digital editing on both of them.

With the first photo, I wanted a very light, almost winter feel. I was experimenting with different stuff, but eventually just decided to make the wilderness really overblown.

With the second photo, I wanted everything to seem very stark and jagged. As you say, almost hyper sharpened. The crops are a good idea, though. I'll have to implement the crop suggestions. (^.^)


----------



## Whisper (Sep 25, 2013)

I would almost like to see the original version of both.

My biggest suggestion is if you want a wintery feel, take the photograph in winter. Right now, with the editing you've taken the top photo and turned it into what looks to be an over exposed photo, thus the washed out look of the branches. Other than the cropping suggestions you might also turn this photo into a Black and White. This is the sort of photo that really looks good as a Black and White. Another suggestion is to retake the photo and take down that last plate. Ideally, you don't want the photo to end at the second plate. You want to see (starting from the left) shed, signs a little more shed (end of photograph).


To be honest, the second one is kind of a mess. Too much going on in it and it looks over exposed. The original might be better as maybe I can see more, but right now I'm not sure what I should be looking at. Try taking the photo at a different angle or zoom out and take more of the landscape to give us a feel for how landlocked those boats really are. Also, just try it as a Black and White.


----------



## dwalan (Sep 25, 2013)

I think youve edited them a bit too much. The overblown effect and whetever the other one is... I would trust the original photo more, editing that much rarely makes a good picture.


----------



## Luxo (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice! I can feel the crisp November air, making me miss winter!


----------

